# New to the Board



## Gottork1967 (Feb 18, 2007)

Well Hi, my name is Jess.

I am 35 year old 5'8 225 male from lower Michigan. I joined the board cause I am getting older and out of shape and looking for advice on excercises,workout routines, supplements and general advice.

About 4-5 years ago I obtained some stuff from Impact Nutrition, and YES I have read alot of bad things about them on here and another muscle forum. The only thing I can say, is if that was junk stuff, I would be amazed at good stuff. 
I went form 205 down to 185 in body weight with just taking equi-bolan, my bench press went up from a measily 185 to 295 in a matter of 4 months, and after years of no supplements and only ever being able to bench 275 I was AMAZED. I went about 6-8 months on the equi-bolan and maxteron and made a 345 bench 3 times and was at a awesome 197, not cut, but I felt great.

Since then, I moved, lost my weights,partner,place to lift,job, time, energy, and drive.
This has been a terrible year for me, but I am bound and determined to get back on my feet and get back in shape, and better this year, and keep it.

I will be asking a ton of questions and comparing alot of my gains with what I made with the impact nutrition. So please bear with me, I will come around..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2007)

Gottork1967 welcome to IM!


----------

